# Two Aprasia Trips - June/July 2017.



## NickGeee (Aug 9, 2017)

Trip 1, Central Vic for Aprasia parapulchella.



Thick-tailed gecko (Underwoodisaurus milli) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Pink tailed worm-lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Pink tailed worm-lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Eastern stone gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr



Four-toed earless skink (Hemiergis peronii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Four-toed earless skink (Hemiergis peronii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 9, 2017)

Love seeing your photos and reading your stories NickGee. Please keep them up!


----------

